# Kobane



## ScribblerSix (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi SS,

I figure I'd bring this to your attention. Right now, as people whale while watching Gazaans and Israelis duke it out, and that Malaysian flight that was sadly lost over the Ukraine, there's a battle between good and evil going on in Kobane that has not been reported once in the international media.

As we speak, our brothers, Syrian Kurds, are getting ready to hold back another ISIS onslaught after stopping one that included 1000 fighters and captured Iraqi tanks from Mosul.

In Kobane, a city if 60,000 there is no UN, red cross or red crescent, and ISIS are readying for another assault as the PKK find their supply smuggling routes from Turkey smothered and cut off.

If any of you have been to Iraqi Kurdistan you will have noticed that Kurds, in general, are incredibly tolerant and other ideas many in our country take for granted in the US.

I just wanted to bring this to your attention. I'm not going to give out the number of PKK guys defending Kobane right now, but it's not enough and the city's perimeter is getting reduced by the day.

If you could tell anyone willing to hear this, that would be great.

Death before dishonour.


----------



## ScribblerSix (Sep 27, 2014)

Guys, Kobane is now front page news.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2014)

Good to hear that they are getting some outside help.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-29390781


----------



## ScribblerSix (Oct 7, 2014)

The support was useless. Thanks guys for caring about this.

Fighting till the last man.


----------



## pardus (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, it sounds like the air strikes are woefully inadequate. Poor buggers.


----------

